

Programmers as Rock Stars, and the Tabloids - mosburger
http://mikedesjardins.us/blog/2008/04/programmers-as-rock-stars-next-level.html

======
sdurkin
I'm not so sure its a good idea to trade in journalistic neutrality for "full
disclosure" and personal point of view.

------
llimllib
Saying something negative about somebody is not the same as "gleefully
taunting" them.

------
systems
I read the techcrunch article and in my opinion it wasn't that bad

It nice to be able to say as it is and not decorated, the guy failed and he
left or was made to leave.

lesson learned: scaling is hard!

~~~
SwellJoe
One might also question the code in the application. Scaling is rarely a
simple issue that merely adding a new piece of gear or building a better
network can solve. If an application is slow in all of its parts, it's pretty
much a hopeless endeavor to just make hardware faster. I don't know anything
about Twitters architecture (other than that it is built with RoR, which no
one is going to accuse of being fast or proven with regard to scalability). I
think it's probably premature to say "the guy failed"...maybe the application
or the framework failed. We'll see in 3 months if things have gotten
significantly better, or the problems persist.

------
aupajo
Personally, I blame Valleywag.

~~~
falsestprophet
Shall we ban Techcrunch now?

------
agentbleu
Scaling is not only hard it's a nightmare. Especially given RoR is infamous
for it's scaling issues.

